# Technique Training VS Attribute Training



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jan 30, 2008)

A few years back I was at a Wing Chung seminar at Francis Fongs acadamy here in Atlanta. He and I were talking about the similarities between EPAK & Wing Chung and how they were very different from JKD & Kali. When he said this it blew me away because I have always thought that EPAK and JKD are very similar (i.e. both concept baesd arts). He then said something that made it very clear to me.

"There are technique base arts (EPAK) that teach/train you to develope attributes (JKD)

Then you have attribute based arts (JKD) that teach you to develope techniques (EPAK).

Which is better? Interesting question. If all you have is attributes then you struggle with learning how to develope them into functions techniques. If all you have is techniques then you struggle with developing them into functional attributes.

Logic would dictate to do both. 


Anyone agree?

Hey Doc chime in here.


----------



## ChadWarner (Jan 30, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> A few years back I was at a Wing Chung seminar at Francis Fongs acadamy here in Atlanta. He and I were talking about the similarities between EPAK & Wing Chung and how they were very different from JKD & Kali. When he said this it blew me away because I have always thought that EPAK and JKD are very similar (i.e. both concept baesd arts). He then said something that made it very clear to me.
> 
> "There are technique base arts (EPAK) that teach/train you to develope attributes (JKD)
> 
> ...


 
Maybe at a basic level AK can be looked at as such but in the long run no it doesn't turn out that way.  AK is a martial art of science and as such uses working models to (techniques) learn control.  Concepts, theories and principles are the real guiding force in the art of American Kenpo which Mr. Parker developed.   

The arts are not really comparable- Mr. Lee died at 32 which prolly prevented him from making changes that are enevitable to any system that is being developed.  His system of martial art seemed to me to be rounded but not all the way put together.   It would have been interesting to see what happened if he lived to 60.  That is 28 more years of knowledge that could have been added to a system that was already ahead of most other systems... too bad for us.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jan 30, 2008)

That was exactly my point.  In the beging they are very fifferent but in the end they are the same again.  It is just taking a different route to the mountain top.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 1, 2008)

You need both.  The attribute fuels the technique.  No car ever ran without fuel and no fuel ever found a purpose without the "engine".


----------



## Spartan (Feb 10, 2008)

What kind of similarities did Sifu Fong discuss between EPAK and wing chun?


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Feb 11, 2008)

my experience in wing chung is very limited but you might want to check out the concepts of gate vs EPAK h,w d zones.... wing chung tirangles are often unpside down vs the epak anchor your elbows


----------

